# The First Prime Minister of Canada



## fantazya

Hello,

Is this traduction ok?

먼저 국무 총리 캐나다의

Thank you : -)


----------



## Kross

fantazya said:


> 먼저 국무 총리 캐나다의[/COLOR]


 No, it doesn't make sense at all. I'd say, "캐나다(Canada) 초대(the first) 국무 총리(Prime Minister)"


----------



## fantazya

Ok, so... thank you very much !

It will be like this? But when I check on google it translate it about "invitation"...

캐나다 초대 국무 총리


----------



## leeh1123

Hello
"초대" could mean "invitation" also, but in this case it came from "初代" which means "the first man of sth".
Most of Korean words are related with Chinese character. So an word like 초대 can have several different meanings by how it is written in Chinese character.


----------



## Rance

수상 is preferred term for prime minister in a constitutional monarch(like ones in Canada and Great Britain).
It literally means head of king's vassals.
Though it's just fine to replace 수상 with 총리 (reverse is probably not true), but 국무총리 is not.

If we look up the definition:



> *국무총리*
> 
> <법률> 				 *대통령을 보좌하고 대통령의 명을 받아 행정 각부를 거느리고 관할하는 기관. 또는 그 직무를 맡은 별정직 공무원. 대통령이 국회의 동의를 얻어 임명하며, 국무 회의의 부의장이 된다.*



국무총리 is appointed by president and supports him which is not the case in a parliamentary government.

Anyhow back to original question.

I'd go 캐나다 초대 수상(or 총리).


----------



## fantazya

Thank you !!!


----------

